# I found a handbag with a separate compartment for my Kindle! (pics)



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

It's a really well-made microfiber bag by Ameribag. You probably can't tell from the pics, but behind each handle there is a separate non-zippered compartment, in addition to the two zippered compartments and the main compartment. The larger zipper compartment has all kinds of organizational features. I plan to keep my kindle in one of the 2 non-zippered compartments to keep it away from my keys and other "dangers".


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I've looked at this bag and thought it might be perfect for use with your Kindle.  I've used my traditional style Ameribag for my Kindle for several years now.... but this one looks like it would work even better.  I love Ameribags!!  Always on the lookout for bags that work well with our Kindles.  Thanks!!


----------



## Arclight (Jan 6, 2011)

http://www.ameribag.com/Zena.html

Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/AmeriBag-Zena-Shoulder-Bag/dp/B001CEBNGS/ref=cm_cr_pr_sims_t


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

I'll have to send this link to my sister. I think it would be perfect for her. 

She carries all kinds of stuff but likes to stay organized. 

Thanks for posting.

~ Jenna


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2011)

Here's a tip for the gents, buy some really oversized jeans and it will fit in your back pocket.

Thats how I roll


----------



## Arclight (Jan 6, 2011)

It's also on Ebay. $40


----------



## dio_dio (Jan 6, 2011)

That's a cute bag. Never heard of ameribags here in Canada.

I've been using a Timbuk2 freestyle messenger to hold my kindle. It has a sleeve inside which is made to hold a kindle 2nd gen but it fits my kindle 3 with oberon cover snugly. It also has a lot of compartments inside which I put my octovo solis, earphones and spare batteries in. There's plenty of room for other stuff as well. I was considering using it as a little work bag since there's room for a lunch bag but I'm just using it casually. I have to stop buying accessories.. seeing new cute stuff is driving me crazy!


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Arclight said:


> It's also on Ebay. $40


I bought it on ebags for $35 with a 30% off coupon I received by email today. If you're not signed up for email notifications from ebags, you may want to sign up.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

McGee said:


> Here's a tip for the gents, buy some really oversized jeans and it will fit in your back pocket.
> 
> Thats how I roll


Which one is you McGee? I bet the one in the red hoodie 
That doesn't look safe. The kindle will hit the ground when the pants fall the rest of the way down.

Melissa


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

meljackson said:


> That doesn't look safe. The kindle will hit the ground when the pants fall the rest of the way down.
> 
> Melissa


Yes, and the pants are so low that you wouldn't be able to feel if someone swiped it from your pocket 

OP, I like that the bag looks spacious without being bulky. And I adore the chocolate color.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2011)

Here's Amazon's next advert


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2011)

McGee said:


> Here's Amazon's next advert


  LOL!!


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

That looks like a book in his pocket.  Yup, that ad would make me want a Kindle.  I want whatver he's not having.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

It looks like a great organizational bag with all those great pockets!  Enjoy your great find!


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

skyblue said:


> It looks like a great organizational bag with all those great pockets! Enjoy your great find!


Thanks. I wish it were a bit cuter or came in a snazzy color, but I like that it's so lightweight and not too big for a petite person. I had been looking at it for awhile, but when I received the 30% coupon, that did it. The chocolate brown is the nicest of the three colors IMO, but both my winter jackets are chocolate brown, so I thought the black might look a bit better with them.


----------



## MaryAnn (Jan 12, 2011)

PraiseGod13 said:


> I've looked at this bag and thought it might be perfect for use with your Kindle. I've used my traditional style Ameribag for my Kindle for several years now.... but this one looks like it would work even better. I love Ameribags!! Always on the lookout for bags that work well with our Kindles. Thanks!!


I love this bag!! My Kindle 3 has an Oberon cover on it. Would any of the compartments be the right size to hold it with the cover? I want to order one as soon as I know if it will work.


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

I have a Kindle 2 with an M-Edge cover.  Would it fit?


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

ireadbooks said:


> Yes, and the pants are so low that you wouldn't be able to feel if someone swiped it from your pocket


True, but it's also so low that he can't sit on it.


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

ireadbooks said:


> Yes, and the pants are so low that you wouldn't be able to feel if someone swiped it from your pocket


If anyone is brazen enough to mess with that guy they gotta be pretty big. I think his Kindle is the last thing he will need to worry about.


----------

